# Morels



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2016)

Saw this on facebook today, from this page; 

https://www.facebook.com/MissouriMorelHunting/



 

giving me the bug, great memories of mushroom hunting when I was a kid. The last 2 years I timed my visits to Missouri to do some mushroom hunting, missed the window both times




Anyone finding any?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Apr 26, 2016)

I found three nice white ones last week. I gave them to an old man who comes in the restaurant for breakfast every morning. Made his day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 26, 2016)

A little early here but with the fires last year there should be plenty. One year we re-barked the yard. We had a fabulous crop the next spring....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 27, 2016)

They used to grow here but lately it's nearly impossible to find any. A local grocery store had some for sale...$70/lb. Many of my spots have been invaded by foreign brome grass and it's already too tall and thick to see the ground. Gary


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 27, 2016)

Just starting here. I personally don't pick them and wait for the stumpers to come out. I've never had the eye for them but I have 7 acres full of stumpers. Lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2016)

Guess they are in season- 40 listings on craigslist -$15 a lb fresh to 80 dry


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2016)

@davduckman2010

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## winters98 (Apr 28, 2016)

Should be prime time in about a week or two for mole hunting.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 30, 2016)

SO... what caliber gun y'all shootin them things with? 

Can you decoy and call a mushroom? Or, do you have to stalk them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> SO... what caliber gun y'all shootin them things with?
> 
> Can you decoy and call a mushroom? Or, do you have to stalk them?



Stalk- probably want something bigger then a 30 caliber mag...........


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @davduckman2010


boy found these while turkey hunting there going on a ribeye toniteoh ya he shot a 17 lb jake too

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 8, 2016)

I don't eat mushrooms... and have never looked for them until this year. When I found out they sell for $75/lb here, I went out of my way to look. But, I guess I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I don't eat mushrooms... and have never looked for them until this year. When I found out they sell for $75/lb here, I went out of my way to look. But, I guess I have a lot to learn.



I'm not supposed to eat them because they are a nightshade. But then I am not supposed to be logging either my doctor told me like three years ago ha ha. I do a lot of things I am not supposed to do, but one thing I will never do, is everything I am supposed to do. I guess that's why my parents nicknamed me the Maverick when I was still knee-high to a jack rabbit. Live large JR, and eat some by god mushrooms!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not supposed to eat them because they are a nightshade. But then I am not supposed to be logging either my doctor told me like three years ago ha ha. I do a lot of things I am not supposed to do, but one thing I will never do, is everything I am supposed to do. I guess that's why my parents nicknamed me the Maverick when I was still knee-high to a jack rabbit. Live large JR, and eat some by god mushrooms!


I hate the smell. I'm weird I guess. Only vegetables I'll eat is beans and corn (and taters... obviously). No tomatoes, onions, celery, broccoli, lettuce, cucumbers/pickles, etc etc. I'll eat the ocasional carrot if it's cooked thoroughly and soft. I am really just a meat and taters kind of guy. Can't hardly beat a good steak or rack of ribs with a baked tater with cheese, butter, sour cream, and bacon.


----------



## ironman123 (May 8, 2016)

Rack of Ribs and Baked Tater is my kind of snack any day @JR Custom Calls . Why no onions or tomatoes JR?


----------



## Schroedc (May 9, 2016)

It's been pretty good around here for them from what I'm hearing, the local cafe has a customer that keeps bringing them in for them so Saturday I had a steak and potato omelette with Morels and onions on top for breakfast. Today it was Bacon, Asparagus, and Morels in my omelette. I think the owners like me over there.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

There's a few veggies I don't care for cooked. I can't stomach the taste of spinach cooked but can eat my weight in it raw. I detest the flavor of any kind of pea except black eyed peas and not a huge fan of those. But I love a fresh made split pea soup. Just don't try to serve them to me whole especially canned. Canned peas can make me hurl. Sp can asparagus - it's about the foulest tasting stuff I can put in my mouth cooked or raw - won't go near it. There's about a dozen I'm neutral on and do eat on occasion like carrots, radishes, and about 2 dozen I love. Shrums of any kind are in the love category. If ya don't eat any veggies you're borderline scurvy. My favorites off the top of my head:

Garlic
Shrums
Green beans
Red Cabbage (don't care for the regular stuff much but can eat it)
Onions
Tomatoes
Yam or sweet taters (a person could live on yams alone so they say but not sweet taters)
Okra 
Cucumber
Squash
Broccoli
Spaghetti squash (I will fight over a plate of that!)
Red orange yellow peppers - don't care for the green ones much
Potatoes (go figure lol)
Beet
Pinto and navy and norther white beans love 'em No likey kidney or lima beans ... yuk
Leek
Egg plant - first thing I ever grew in mom's garden was humongous egg plants - she'd fry them in batter yum! 
Most all herbs and spices

I didn't put corn, pumpkin, cauliflower, rhubarb, celery and a few others but I do eat them when presented, I just don't buy them. Can't stand brussel sprouts. Fried green tomaters are awesome and it's a great chick flick too.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> There's a few veggies I don't care for cooked. I can't stomach the taste of spinach cooked but can eat my weight in it raw. I detest the flavor of any kind of pea except black eyed peas and not a huge fan of those. But I love a fresh made split pea soup. Just don't try to serve them to me whole especially canned. Canned peas can make me hurl. Sp can asparagus - it's about the foulest tasting stuff I can put in my mouth cooked or raw - won't go near it. There's about a dozen I'm neutral on and do eat on occasion like carrots, radishes, and about 2 dozen I love. Shrums of any kind are in the love category. If ya don't eat any veggies you're borderline scurvy. My favorites off the top of my head:
> 
> Garlic
> Shrums
> ...




I agree on the cooked spinach and brussel sprouts YUKKKKK other that I am good to go on most vggies.

Shrooms here should be easy to find this year. All the fires last year are perfect shroom hunting areas.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (May 9, 2016)

You boys need to rethink brussel sprouts. I hated them as a kid, but I really like them now. I used to think beer tasted yucky too...

Here's a recipe that approximates the best brussels I've ever eaten from a Japanese ikibana in Nashville, TN. Two Ten Jack is the name of the restaurant, and the food there is fantastic if you're in the neighborhood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You boys need to rethink brussel sprouts. I hated them as a kid, but I really like them now. I used to think beer tasted yucky too...
> 
> Here's a recipe that approximates the best brussels I've ever eaten from a Japanese ikibana in Nashville, TN. Two Ten Jack is the name of the restaurant, and the food there is fantastic if you're in the neighborhood.



Well I am in Texas, and that is right after Tennessee in the alphabetical order of states so maybe I will swing by Two 10 Jack and check out their brussels sprouts.

Hey doc I just heard on the radio that Oklahoma is getting hammered but I have not looked at the radar hope it's not in your ballpark.


----------



## DKMD (May 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well I am in Texas, and that is right after Tennessee in the alphabetical order of states so maybe I will swing by Two 10 Jack and check out their brussels sprouts.
> 
> Hey doc I just heard on the radio that Oklahoma is getting hammered but I have not looked at the radar hope it's not in your ballpark.



There were a couple of guys in the ER who were pretty hammered, but I wouldn't say the whole state is getting hammered.

Sunny and 75 here right now...

Be sure and order some ramen when you get the brussels... One of the best meals of my life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

You would probably love Japan


----------



## DKMD (May 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You would probably love Japan



It's on a lengthy list of places I'd like to eat my way through...

I was amazed how much I enjoyed the ramen at that place. I'm no stranger to the 6/$1.00 Maruchan variety, and I actually like them. With that said, the 'real' stuff is in another league. Kinda like comparing pressure treated pine to amboyna burl. I can only imagine how good authentic Japanese ramen tastes when you're sitting in Japan!


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2016)

DKMD said:


> It's on a lengthy list of places I'd like to eat my way through...
> 
> I was amazed how much I enjoyed the ramen at that place. I'm no stranger to the 6/$1.00 Maruchan variety, and I actually like them. With that said, the 'real' stuff is in another league. Kinda like comparing pressure treated pine to amboyna burl. I can only imagine how good authentic Japanese ramen tastes when you're sitting in Japan!



I never could eat the ramen in the styro/nuker kits because I had the real stuff in Japan before the chepo stuff was ever on the shelves, so yes you're right I no likey. Every country has it's own boquet of aromas and of all the places I've been Japan and the Caribbean have my favorites. Except for the binjo ditches in Japan WHOA DADDY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 9, 2016)

I'm a garbage disposal....I eat everything. Cept raw fish. Yuk.


----------



## rocky1 (May 9, 2016)

Don't eat beets, don't eat canned green peas, ain't fond of liver unless it's fixed right (_which few people do_), don't like avocados; but I love a good guacamole, don't like humus.

Other than that, if it ain't nailed down and don't fight back I'll try it, and been known to eat a few things that fought back.

On the spinach... never was fond of that until I and the wife married. Not sure what all the mother-in-law puts in it, but have actually learned to love it. I know she puts a lot of butter in it, little bacon grease or smoked pork, but beyond that, I got no clue. It is however quite tasty when she cooks it!!


----------

